# Buck chasing doe... In heat?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I came home today and my buck was chasing one if my does like crazy! I separated her because it's about 79 here and humid and she was panting really hard. Does this mean she is in heat? Should I put her back in with him? It was he just feelin frisky?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she was running I would say no. My buck does that sometimes too. BUT maybe she doesn't find him study enough and he was trying to sweet talk her. If I was you I would give her a little break to calm down and put back out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She did NOT like it. It was really stressing her out. I gave her some fresh water and hay in her own pen. She's been in there for about 2 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with^^ , he was probably just feeling "romantic" and the doe wasn't interested. 

But...the doe could be starting her cycle, just not in standing heat yet. That would explain the buck's interest. If she IS in heat she will stand for him soon.

Could she be pregnant? Pregnancy hormones can confuse bucks, causing them to pursue does.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No she can't already be pregnant. This is this first time she has been with a buck


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's my best doe, I hope she's coming into heat!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your buck is still fairly young isn't he??? I know about a day before they actually do come into heat here the little bucklings will start chasing the doe around. So she could be getting ready to come into heat and really so far all my does have been really wiling to breed when they are in heat.....like to anything that can mount them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

If he's anything like my bucks, he'll chase a doe just about anytime. It really doesn't mean she's coming into heat~ my experience. And some does just don't gel with a particular buck. I've had it happen. If you've got more than one buck, the doe will usually make it quite obvious which "guy" she prefers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be starting heat, but not standing yet, or she may actually be in and she is afraid of the buck, not knowing his intentions.
Some need to be tied or held their first time. 

After she rests, take her on the opposite side of the fence and see if she flags and pee's and has interest in the buck, do this for a few days to test her.
Is she poofy in the vulva and have a messy tail discharge?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No discharge. Right before I grabbed her to get her out she peed and he seemed interested. She's not at the fence trying to get to him she's just chilling in the shed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try her reaction tomorrow towards the buck or later on today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Acting any different today?

Any discharge now?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No discharge. He hasn't chased her at all today!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am wondering if maybe she just went out of heat that day of chasing?

Write it down on the calender.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Could another doe have been in heat? I had a doe in heat yesterday and every boy was insane yesterday. Even the two boys without girls were trying to hump each other. And we just don't want to talk about the bottle baby buck and my leg 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my. 

Yes, it is possible for another Doe's smell to get on that Doe. Misleading the boys.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Interesting....I just brought my doe home from the breeders, hoping she was pregnant. We have started separating our 4 mo. Old buckling from the does, but we let him out to feed with the others. At first he was having butting wars with the doe mentioned above, but then he started chasing her and trying to mount her. She was having none of it and went and hid, he left her alone afterwards. I'm wondering what the deal is as well.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do they have to be so confusing??? Lol I wish they could just tell us what is going on. It would make it so much easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I know! It is just plain stressful sometimes!!


----------

